# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Horticultura  Cadena Productiva de Ají Páprika en Arequipa

## José Gutiérrez

Buenas tardes, empresa agroindustrial arequipeña convoca a aquellos agricultores/empresarios que desarrollen cultivos en Arequipa (Majes), a participar en la Cadena Productiva de Ají Páprika campaña 2011-2012. Se brindan plantínes, pesticidas, fertilizantes y asesoría técnica.Cualquier otra información por este medio. Saludos:  *José Gutiérrez*Temas similares: CADENA PRODUCTIVA DE MAIZ MORADO Y CANARIO EN HUAURA Artículo: MEM impulsa cadena productiva de lácteos en zonas rurales de Puno Alicorp ampliará la Cadena Productiva a producción de granos andinos Cadena Productiva y Comercial de la Carne de Cuy (Zootecnia Unalm) Cadena Productiva de la mandarina en Cañete

----------


## Alper

Estimado José:
Tu empresa tiene planificado sembrar en el Norte, Lambayeque.
Saludos cordiales.

----------


## José Gutiérrez

Buenos días Alper, por el momento solo nos concentramos en Majes y Santa Rita (Arequipa), tenemos 6 años trabajando Cadenas y nuestra planta de proceso está acá. Gracias por el interés. Saludos cordiales:  *José Gutiérrez*

----------


## Yuri Castañeda

Saludos, Me interesaria formar parte de la cadena productiva que requisitos hay que cumplir, actualmente cultivo en Camana.

----------


## José Gutiérrez

Buenos días Yuri, ¿también siembras en El Pedregal?.

----------


## Alfonso Tirado Silba

Hola soy de virú por aca no siembras Paprika.... buena suerte amigo....

----------


## José Gutiérrez

Hola Alfonso, estamos ubicados en Arequipa, exactamente en Santa Rita y la Irrigación Majes, acá tenemos la planta procesadora, campos propios, campos alquilados y cadenas con terceros. Pero si deseas invertir tus ahorros por acá bienvenido, puedes trabajar ají páprika, pimiento morrón, cebolla amarilla, cebolla roja, ajo, quinuas roja, negra o blanca, vainita chilena, etc. Un abrazo. 
José Gutiérrez

----------

